# Alcol e Droga



## Black&Blu (31 Agosto 2015)

Percepisco che la maggior parte delle persone con cui ho a che fare (clienti, conoscenti, amici, sconosciuti) sono dipendenti (non per forza a livello estremamente dannoso) da una cosa o dall'altra, in molti casi pure da tutte e due le cose. Premettendo che anche l'alcol è una droga, tengo a separarla da quelle che sono le droghe classiche. 
Ci sono forme di dipendenza molto sottili, praticamente non gravemente dannose e difficilmente percettibili, che accompagnano tutti noi. Un esempio stupido? La birretta quando si esce. Io sono uno di questi, voglio sempre la mia birra, perchè mi piace, perchè adoro gustarmela e perchè in qualche modo sono abituato cosi. Una birra non ha mai ucciso nessuno, non mi altera, non mi sbronza, non mi tocca praticamente, però mi scoccia rinunciarci. In un certo senso è una forma di dipendenza, debole, non dannosa, ma comunque una piccola dipendenza. Noto che nella mia combricola siamo tutti cosi, chi ama il calice di rosso, chi di bianco, chi ogni tot si deve fare una cannetta e via dicendo. A prescindere dal sesso, maschio o femmina non cambia nulla. Non mi sto lamentando, mi va benissimo cosi, anzi più che bene 

Poi ci sono le vie di mezzo. Quelli che esagerano ogni tanto con l'alcol (A chi non è mai capitato?) ma che non sono alcolizzati. Quella categoria di persone che si ubriaca spesso, ma senza farsi mai prendere troppo la mano. Idem per quelli che si fanno, che sia di acidi o di cocaina.

Infine ci sono gli alcolizzati e i tossici, che sono l'ultimo stadio di quella che se presa nel modo giusto potrebbe essere una cosa piacevole, se fatta con testa, ma che in realtà si trasforma in una lenta e dolorosa condanna a morte.
Personalmente non ho mai provato droghe pesanti, quindi non so cosa spinge le persone a farsi di certa roba, ma non giudico nessuno. Alla fine se quasi tutti siamo dipendenti (o quasi) da queste sostanze ci sarà un motivo no? Motivo che non credo di conoscere. 
Se una droga rende felice una persona (senza che essa faccia del male a terzi) è davvero da condannare sempre e comunque?

Io credo che siamo una società dipendente da queste sostanze, solo che nessuno lo vuole ammettere, perchè alle masse piacciono le favolette, la verità cruda e sparata come un colpo di bazooka non piace a nessuno. Voi che ne pensate? 
Io non condanno ne santifico alcun comportamento, ho solo posto delle domande, uno spunto per discutere di qualcosa che ci accompagna ogni santo giorno. Tengo a sottolineare questa cosa per non creare inutili fraintendimenti.


----------



## giorgiocan (31 Agosto 2015)

E perchè estendere il meccanismo delle dipendenze alle sole sostanze? 

Comunque sono piuttosto d'accordo su un assunto: identificare determinate dipendenze come "più gravi" rispetto ad altre, magari basandosi solo sui presupposti svantaggi in termini di salute fisiologica piuttosto che psicologica, è un ottimo espediente per essere tutti un po' più soddisfatti e spensierati.


----------



## Fantastica (31 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> E perchè estendere il meccanismo delle dipendenze alle sole sostanze?
> 
> Comunque sono piuttosto d'accordo su un assunto: identificare determinate dipendenze come "più gravi" rispetto ad altre, magari basandosi solo sui presupposti svantaggi in termini di salute fisiologica piuttosto che psicologica, è un ottimo espediente per essere tutti un po' più soddisfatti e spensierati.


Quoto.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2015)

La religione come oppio dei popoli non funziona più benissimo.
Ci vuole proprio l'oppio.


----------



## Black&Blu (31 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> *E* *perchè estendere il meccanismo delle dipendenze alle sole sostanze?*
> 
> Comunque sono piuttosto d'accordo su un assunto: identificare determinate dipendenze come "più gravi" rispetto ad altre, magari basandosi solo sui presupposti svantaggi in termini di salute fisiologica piuttosto che psicologica, è un ottimo espediente per essere tutti un po' più soddisfatti e spensierati.



Perchè sono queste le dipendenze più comuni e perchè sono quelle che accomunano più gente. C'è chi è dipendente dall'adrenalina, chi dal sesso e via dicendo, ma sono frange più piccole e anche meno visibili a primo impatto. Ho basato questa discussione sulle mie esperienze, su ciò che vedo io, è solo il mio punto di vista. Di persone che mi hanno detto "Levami tutto ma non la mia birretta giornaliera" ne ho conosciute tantissime e di tutte le età. Di persone che mi hanno detto "Se non vado a 200 in macchina, se non faccio il mio sport estremo preferito mi sento morto perchè non provo adrenalina" ne ho conosciute di meno  idem per il sesso.


----------



## Tessa (31 Agosto 2015)

Rubatemi tutto ma lasciatemi pacchetto di sigarette ed accendino please.


----------



## Eratò (31 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> E perchè estendere il meccanismo delle dipendenze alle sole sostanze?
> 
> Comunque sono piuttosto d'accordo su un assunto: identificare determinate dipendenze come "più gravi" rispetto ad altre, magari basandosi solo sui presupposti svantaggi in termini di salute fisiologica piuttosto che psicologica, è un ottimo espediente per essere tutti un po' più soddisfatti e spensierati.


Giustissimo.


----------



## Darty (31 Agosto 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Rubatemi tutto ma lasciatemi pacchetto di sigarette ed accendino please.


Ecco, appunto. Siamo in due


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> E perchè estendere il meccanismo delle dipendenze alle sole sostanze?
> 
> Comunque sono piuttosto d'accordo su un assunto: identificare determinate dipendenze come "più gravi" rispetto ad altre, magari basandosi solo sui presupposti svantaggi in termini di salute fisiologica piuttosto che psicologica, è un ottimo espediente per essere tutti un po' più soddisfatti e spensierati.


Perchè magari si parte dal presupposto che la vita non debba necessariamente essere condotta in maniera monastica. Niente droghe, niente alcol, sesso magari solo per procreare.
E' OVVIO che è più salutare bere solo acqua invece di un paio di birre al giorno (e manco ne sono sicuro), che le canne alla lunga rincoglioniscono ma insomma...credo che l'assunto di base di questo thread sia quello di riconoscere il male minore, e mi trova d'accordo.
P.S. : avendo 'provato' anche sostanze più 'gravi' posso dire con certezza che un conto è una canna, un altro la coca. Proprio un altro mondo.


----------



## free (31 Agosto 2015)

una domanda che mi sono fatta spesso è quale sarebbe il senso di assumere droghe allucinogene, che portano a delirii di vario tipo, ma sempre orrendi e mostruosi a quanto pare
invece ad es. dai racconti di chi l'ha provata, l'eroina dà sensazioni meravigliose (il che la rende potentissima, insieme all'assuefazione), quindi in questo caso credo che il rischio sia che si vive per drogarsi, tutto il resto non conta più nulla


----------



## Darty (31 Agosto 2015)

*Jim*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Perchè magari si parte dal presupposto che la vita non debba necessariamente essere condotta in maniera monastica. Niente droghe, niente alcol, sesso magari solo per procreare.
> *E' OVVIO che è più salutare bere solo acqua invece di un paio di birre al giorno (e manco ne sono sicuro),* che le canne alla lunga rincoglioniscono ma insomma...credo che l'assunto di base di questo thread sia quello di riconoscere il male minore, e mi trova d'accordo.
> P.S. : avendo 'provato' anche sostanze più 'gravi' posso dire con certezza che un conto è una canna, un altro la coca. Proprio un altro mondo.


Nemmeno io


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2015)

Per me è misteriosa la diffusione che ha avuto la birra. Deve essermi sfuggito come sia stata passata, attraverso film e video, l'idea che sia il segno di rilassamento e amicizia. 
Mi pare che sia avvenuto negli anni ottanta con l'esempio di una bevanda da bere dalla bottiglia. L'associazione con il biberon è evidente.
Ma l'abitudine di bere dalla bottiglia è iniziata negli Stati Uniti nei primi tempi dell'allarme AIDS quando non era chiaro come avvenisse il contagio.
Trovo questo buffo.


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Deve essermi sfuggito come sia stata passata, attraverso film e video, l'idea che sia il segno di rilassamento e amicizia


Lo è.:bere:


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Lo è.:bere:



Per me non lo è.
La mia eccezione potrebbe farti rivedere lo schema e riconoscere che la soddisfazione è prevalentemente psicologica e indotta.
Oppure puoi non essere in grado di modificare lo schema e dire che io non capisco nulla di bevande, amicizia e relax.


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me non lo è.
> La mia eccezione potrebbe farti rivedere lo schema e riconoscere che la soddisfazione è prevalentemente psicologica e indotta.
> Oppure puoi non essere in grado di modificare lo schema e dire che io non capisco nulla di bevande, amicizia e relax.


Senza scherzi, in questo pigro pomeriggio fine agostano, e in attesa di un cliente, non vedo l'ora che arrivino le 20 per berne un paio con tre carissimi amici...


----------



## giorgiocan (31 Agosto 2015)

Black&Blu ha detto:


> Perchè sono queste le dipendenze più comuni e perchè sono quelle che accomunano più gente. C'è chi è dipendente dall'adrenalina, chi dal sesso e via dicendo, ma sono frange più piccole e anche meno visibili a primo impatto. Ho basato questa discussione sulle mie esperienze, su ciò che vedo io, è solo il mio punto di vista. Di persone che mi hanno detto "Levami tutto ma non la mia birretta giornaliera" ne ho conosciute tantissime e di tutte le età. Di persone che mi hanno detto "Se non vado a 200 in macchina, se non faccio il mio sport estremo preferito mi sento morto perchè non provo adrenalina" ne ho conosciute di meno  idem per il sesso.


Il discorso sull'adrenalina è fuorviante. Si cerca, già nelle sostanze, anche l'opposto.

Pensa invece alla televisione. Davvero secondo te le dipendenze da sostanze sono le più diffuse? E' una domanda retorica: non mi interessa stabilire un primato, fa suggerire che le proporzioni non sono quelle che si immaginano.


----------



## giorgiocan (31 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me non lo è.
> La mia eccezione potrebbe farti rivedere lo schema e riconoscere che la soddisfazione è prevalentemente psicologica e indotta.
> Oppure puoi non essere in grado di modificare lo schema e dire che io non capisco nulla di bevande, amicizia e relax.


Se stai ingerendo una sostanza psicoattiva, la "soddisfazione" non è psicologica in termini di suggestione. C'è differenza tra bere una birra e non bere alcuna birra. Così come tra berne una e berne tre, ecc. ecc. ad libitum.


----------



## Darty (31 Agosto 2015)

*Jim*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Senza scherzi, in questo pigro pomeriggio fine agostano, e in attesa di un cliente, non vedo l'ora che arrivino le 20 per berne un paio con tre carissimi amici...


Sai che ti dico? Vado a farmi un paio di birre anch'io...e senza aspettare le 20


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Se stai ingerendo una sostanza psicoattiva, la "soddisfazione" non è psicologica in termini di suggestione. C'è differenza tra bere una birra e non bere alcuna birra. Così come tra berne una e berne tre, ecc. ecc. ad libitum.


Il desiderio di soddisfare quel bisogno con quella sostanza è indotto.
Poi, come è stato provato per le sigarette, sta al produttore rendere sempre più attiva la sostanza.
Funziona anche per le bibite analcoliche che creano dipendenza con lo zucchero o con la caffeina. E il mercato va creato e garantito conquistando consumatori sempre più giovani.


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il desiderio di soddisfare quel bisogno con quella sostanza è indotto.
> Poi, come è stato provato per le sigarette, sta al produttore rendere sempre più attiva la sostanza.
> Funziona anche per le bibite analcoliche che creano dipendenza con lo zucchero o con la caffeina. E il mercato va creato e garantito conquistando consumatori sempre più giovani.


Brunetta,
io fumo un pacchetto al giorno, e le sigarette è noto che danno dipendenza.
La birra no.
Posso berne anche 4/5 in una sera, ma posso tranquillamente farne a meno per due settimane.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2015)

Comprendo che non tutti trovano insopportabile come lo trovo io essere manipolati dalle sostanze e dai produttori.
Per molti è più importante sentirsi parte del gruppo e avere la sensazione di benessere procurato dalle sostanze.
Io trovo soddisfazione nel trovare in me le risorse per il mio equilibrio.


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comprendo che non tutti trovano insopportabile come lo trovo io essere manipolati dalle sostanze e dai produttori.
> Per molti è più importante sentirsi parte del gruppo e avere la sensazione di benessere procurato dalle sostanze.
> Io trovo soddisfazione nel trovare in me le risorse per il mio equilibrio.


Questo ragionamento può valere per mille altri prodotti, dalla nutella alle creme per il corpo.
Chi ti dice che c'è chi non trova soddisfazione in sè bevendo una buona birra ?
O deve per forza essere un piacere indotto ?
Capisco se lo fai a vent'anni per scimmiottare i più grandi, superati i 30 se lo fai è perchè ti piace, non perchè il tuo piacere è frutto di chissà quale manipolazione...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2015)

Poi





Jim Cain ha detto:


> Questo ragionamento può valere per mille altri prodotti, dalla nutella alle creme per il corpo.
> Chi ti dice che c'è chi non trova soddisfazione in sè bevendo una buona birra ?
> O deve per forza essere un piacere indotto ?
> Capisco se lo fai a vent'anni per scimmiottare i più grandi, superati i 30 se lo fai è perchè ti piace, non perchè il tuo piacere è frutto di chissà quale manipolazione...



Infatti vale per molte altre cose.
Ho fatto un accenno storico in cui ho messo in rilievo come sia stato creata l'associazione birra -relax.
Ovviamente questo avviene con un prodotto che viene considerato gradevole, altrimenti ne creerebbero un altro.
Ad esempio ora stanno associando il vino all'incontro romantico.
Il vino lo trovo buono e potrebbe funzionare.
Ma il consumo del vino fuori pasto per le donne viene ora indotto da quella associazione.
Il vino fuori pasto fino a pochi anni fa era riservato ai lavoratori manuali o agli ubriaconi. Associare il consumo a un ambiente raffinato e a un contesto intrigante è una strategia.


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi
> 
> 
> Infatti vale per molte altre cose.
> ...


D'accordo.
Ma si suppone che ci sia chi SA cosa vuole, al di là di quello che ti propinano.
Il vino associato all'incontro romantico io l'associo da sempre.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> D'accordo.
> Ma si suppone che ci sia chi SA cosa vuole, al di là di quello che ti propinano.
> Il vino associato all'incontro romantico io l'associo da sempre.


Da sempre, da quanto?

Il fatto è che le ultime generazioni non sono state educate alla resilienza e, di conseguenza, ricorrono più facilmente, avendo comunque una buona disponibilità economica, a vari espedienti per affrontare le difficoltà della vita.


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Da sempre, da quanto?
> 
> Il fatto è che le ultime generazioni non sono state educate alla resilienza e, di conseguenza, ricorrono più facilmente, avendo comunque una buona disponibilità economica, a vari espedienti per affrontare le difficoltà della vita.


Da quando ho scoperto che mi piace il vino, cioè da più di venticinque anni.
Quanto al resto, d'accordo con te.
Ma se una generazione cresce nella bambagia e non in tempo di guerra mica è colpa sua...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Da quando ho scoperto che mi piace il vino, cioè da più di venticinque anni.
> Quanto al resto, d'accordo con te.
> Ma se una generazione cresce nella bambagia e non in tempo di guerra mica è colpa sua...


Appunto.

Osservo e cerco spiegazioni. Giudicare la maggioranza di una generazione egocentrica non è dare tutte le responsabilità ad essa. Però quando si diventa adulti e maturi si può fare una simile analisi e scegliere.


----------



## giorgiocan (31 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comprendo che non tutti trovano insopportabile come lo trovo io essere manipolati dalle sostanze e dai produttori.
> Per molti è più importante sentirsi parte del gruppo e avere la sensazione di benessere procurato dalle sostanze.
> Io trovo soddisfazione nel trovare in me le risorse per il mio equilibrio.


Quella dei produttori la capisco e ti do pure ragione. Quella delle sostanze no. Cioè, non capisco dove vedi la manipolazione, visto che è un comportamento che in natura esiste da milioni di anni ed è tuttora diffusissimo. Manipolazione da parte di chi? Ma non sono certo di desiderare una risposta, eh.


----------



## giorgiocan (31 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Posso berne anche 4/5 in una sera, ma posso tranquillamente farne a meno per due settimane.


Attenzione che stiamo facendo casino. Non credo si volesse parlare di sostanze che danno dipendenza metabolica (oppioidi, alcol, tabacco, ecc.), ma di dipendenze. E lì la sostanza diventa tramite, niente di più. Vedi il gioco d'azzardo, per dirne una.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Quella dei produttori la capisco e ti do pure ragione. Quella delle sostanze no. Cioè, non capisco dove vedi la manipolazione, visto che è un comportamento che in natura esiste da milioni di anni. Manipolazione da parte di chi? Ma non sono certo di desiderare una risposta, eh.


A parte che non credo che i progenitori siano stati tutti saggi, non vorresti paragonare l'uso di sostanze degli sciamani e il farsi le canne per far passare la serata?


----------



## giorgiocan (31 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte che non credo che i progenitori siano stati tutti saggi, non vorresti paragonare l'uso di sostanze degli sciamani e il farsi le canne per far passare la serata?


Ho scritto 'in natura'! Tu hai veramente una visione distorta del rapporto tra uomo e natura, eh! 

Non parlavo degli sciamani (che non c'erano milioni di anni fa, infatti), parlavo degli animali. Dei mammiferi, in massima parte. Moltissime specie terricole utilizzano sostanze psicoattive, per svariate finalità (tra cui quella ludica). Non è che l'uomo abbia scoperto un sacco di cose di botto tra i 500.000 e i 300.000 anni fa, eh! Mi sarai mica creazionista?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ho scritto 'in natura'! Tu hai veramente una visione distorta del rapporto tra uomo e natura, eh!
> 
> Non parlavo degli sciamani (che non c'erano milioni di anni fa, infatti), parlavo degli animali. Dei mammiferi, in massima parte. Moltissime specie terricole utilizzano sostanze psicoattive, per svariate finalità (tra cui quella ludica). Non è che l'uomo abbia scoperto un sacco di cose di botto tra i 500.000 e i 300.000 anni fa, eh! Mi sarai mica creazionista?


Mi sa che creazionista sei tu se vuoi dare un senso a comportamenti animali.


----------



## giorgiocan (31 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sa che creazionista sei tu se vuoi dare un senso a comportamenti animali.


Cosa c'entra l'inizio della frase con la fine? Tra l'altro, mi sembra che l'argomento non sia tra i tuoi preferiti, quindi non sono nemmeno certo che tu sappia di cosa sto parlando. Inoltre, quando si entra in campi di mio interesse non riporto certo opinioni quando ci sono a disposizione studi di addetti ai lavori le cui conclusioni valgono assai più delle mie. Documentati.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra l'inizio della frase con la fine? Tra l'altro, mi sembra che l'argomento non sia tra i tuoi preferiti, quindi non sono nemmeno certo che tu sappia di cosa sto parlando. Inoltre, quando si entra in campi di mio interesse non riporto certo opinioni quando ci sono a disposizione studi di addetti ai lavori le cui conclusioni valgono assai più delle mie. Documentati.


I comportamenti animali non sono buoni o cattivi, non sono culturali, insomma non hanno nulla a che fare con il comportamento umani.
I comportamenti animali possono essere funzionali o no in senso adattativo.


----------



## giorgiocan (31 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I comportamenti animali non sono buoni o cattivi, non sono culturali, insomma non hanno nulla a che fare con il comportamento umani.
> I comportamenti animali possono essere funzionali o no in senso adattativo.


Non girarla. Io ho affermato che l'utilizzo di sostanze psicoattive è nostra abitudine da diversi milioni di anni (e sono tempi "interessanti" sul piano evolutivo), sotto molte delle forme che abbiamo avuto nel frattempo, tu mi hai risposto che mi invento cose.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non girarla. Io ho affermato che l'utilizzo di sostanze psicoattive è nostra abitudine da diversi milioni di anni (e sono tempi "interessanti" sul piano evolutivo), sotto molte delle forme che abbiamo avuto nel frattempo, tu mi hai risposto che mi invento cose.


Rileggi.
È tutto il giorno che riformulo. Sono stanca.


----------



## spleen (31 Agosto 2015)

Black&Blu ha detto:


> Perchè sono queste le dipendenze più comuni e perchè sono quelle che accomunano più gente. C'è chi è dipendente dall'adrenalina, chi dal sesso e via dicendo, ma sono frange più piccole e anche meno visibili a primo impatto. Ho basato questa discussione sulle mie esperienze, su ciò che vedo io, è solo il mio punto di vista. Di persone che mi hanno detto "Levami tutto ma non la mia birretta giornaliera" ne ho conosciute tantissime e di tutte le età. Di persone che mi hanno detto "Se non vado a 200 in macchina, se non faccio il mio sport estremo preferito mi sento morto perchè non provo adrenalina" ne ho conosciute di meno  idem per il sesso.


Il controsenso di fondo sta nell' abusatissima parola "libertà". E' ridicolo pensare di essere liberi quando si hanno delle dipendenze da sostanze o conportamenti patologici (gioco).
Il comodo giochetto del: - Mi drogo perchè mi fa' schifo questa società e questa gente - Credo che ormai abbia fatto il suo tempo. Ora ciascuno puo sceglire per se stesso, e se sceglie le sostanze non è migliore di nessun altro IMHO.


----------



## Zod (31 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Attenzione che stiamo facendo casino. Non credo si volesse parlare di sostanze che danno dipendenza metabolica (oppioidi, alcol, tabacco, ecc.), ma di dipendenze. E lì la sostanza diventa tramite, niente di più. Vedi il gioco d'azzardo, per dirne una.


L'alcool ti libera, fai cose senza curarti delle conseguenze, fregandotene di tutto. Toglie le inibizioni, fa sparire i problemi, le responsabilità. Ti annulla coscienza e consapevolezza, ti fa diventare un po come gli animali.


----------



## Black&Blu (1 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Il controsenso di fondo sta nell' abusatissima parola "libertà". E' ridicolo pensare di essere liberi quando si hanno delle dipendenze da sostanze o conportamenti patologici (gioco).
> Il comodo giochetto del: - Mi drogo perchè mi fa' schifo questa società e questa gente - Credo che ormai abbia fatto il suo tempo. Ora ciascuno puo sceglire per se stesso, e se sceglie le sostanze non è migliore di nessun altro IMHO.


Concordo con quello che hai detto. Dipendenza e libertà sono due cose ben opposte. Qua però si sta sfociando leggermente fuori tema. Ho aperto la discussione per avere il vostro punto di vista su quello che è la società al giorno d'oggi. Una società schiava dalle dipendenze di alcol e droghe. Molte persone tendono a pensare che la dipendenza sia solo quella estrema (Alcolismo, tossicodipendenza) sbagliando secondo me, perchè ci sono varie forme di dipendenza. Credo d'essermi spiegato abbastanza bene nel tema d'apertura.

Voi che ne pensate di questa situazione? Condividete quello che ho detto? Pensate che ho scritto solo cavolate? Che pensate di questa società? Ecco, vorrei soffermarmi su questi punti.


----------



## Fantastica (1 Settembre 2015)

Black&Blu ha detto:


> Concordo con quello che hai detto. Dipendenza e libertà sono due cose ben opposte. Qua però si sta sfociando leggermente fuori tema. Ho aperto la discussione per avere il vostro punto di vista su quello che è la società al giorno d'oggi. Una società schiava dalle dipendenze di alcol e droghe. Molte persone tendono a pensare che la dipendenza sia solo quella estrema (Alcolismo, tossicodipendenza) sbagliando secondo me, perchè ci sono varie forme di dipendenza. Credo d'essermi spiegato abbastanza bene nel tema d'apertura.
> 
> Voi che ne pensate di questa situazione? Condividete quello che ho detto? Pensate che ho scritto solo cavolate? Che pensate di questa società? Ecco, vorrei soffermarmi su questi punti.


Sviluppare una dipendenza non è uguale a provare un forte attaccamento verso qualche abitudine o qualche persona.
Dipendenza significa non poter fare a meno di qualcosa o qualcuno, se no si sta male, significa affidare, alienare la propria sensazione di benessere a qualcosa o a qualcuno senza i quali riteniamo che potremmo morire. Dipendenza significa sentirsi dimidiati o annullati in assenza di qualcosa o qualcuno.
In questo senso, non conosco nessun dipendente.


----------



## Calipso (1 Settembre 2015)

Chiedo scusa.. Non so se qualcuno di voi l'ha già scritto.

 Ma il punto è che: alcolismo e tossicodipendenza sono malattie e quando sono attive, perchè sono malattie croniche  (così come la dipendenza da gioco), possono essere controllate dal malato ma non si è mai ex tossici ex alcolisti o giocatori. Si è tossici, alcolisti e giocatori non attivi. 

Queste malattie non sono mai scisse dal contesto in cui la persona malata vive. coinvolgono sempre tutti coloro che sono accanto a lui/lei. 

Così giusto per dire la mia, e far presente che non esiste un alcolista che non fa del male a nessuno se non a se stesso così come un tossico e un giocatore. 

Cal


----------



## Brunetta (1 Settembre 2015)

Black&Blu ha detto:


> Concordo con quello che hai detto. Dipendenza e libertà sono due cose ben opposte. Qua però si sta sfociando leggermente fuori tema. Ho aperto la discussione per avere il vostro punto di vista su quello che è la società al giorno d'oggi. Una società schiava dalle dipendenze di alcol e droghe. Molte persone tendono a pensare che la dipendenza sia solo quella estrema (Alcolismo, tossicodipendenza) sbagliando secondo me, perchè ci sono varie forme di dipendenza. Credo d'essermi spiegato abbastanza bene nel tema d'apertura.
> 
> Voi che ne pensate di questa situazione? Condividete quello che ho detto? Pensate che ho scritto solo cavolate? Che pensate di questa società? Ecco, vorrei soffermarmi su questi punti.


Stai facendo la tesi?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Settembre 2015)

Calipso ha detto:


> Chiedo scusa.. Non so se qualcuno di voi l'ha già scritto.
> 
> Ma il punto è che: alcolismo e tossicodipendenza sono malattie e quando sono attive, perchè sono malattie croniche  (così come la dipendenza da gioco), possono essere controllate dal malato ma non si è mai ex tossici ex alcolisti o giocatori. Si è tossici, alcolisti e giocatori non attivi.
> 
> ...


Quoto.

Come stai?


----------



## Fantastica (1 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Come stai?


Ciao, Calipso


----------



## Black&Blu (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stai facendo la tesi?


Purtroppo ancora no. Sono ancora un pochino indietro.


----------



## JON (4 Settembre 2015)

Black&Blu ha detto:


> Percepisco che la maggior parte delle persone con cui ho a che fare (clienti, conoscenti, amici, sconosciuti) sono dipendenti (non per forza a livello estremamente dannoso) da una cosa o dall'altra, in molti casi pure da tutte e due le cose. Premettendo che anche l'alcol è una droga, tengo a separarla da quelle che sono le droghe classiche.
> Ci sono forme di dipendenza molto sottili, praticamente non gravemente dannose e difficilmente percettibili, che accompagnano tutti noi. Un esempio stupido? La birretta quando si esce. Io sono uno di questi, voglio sempre la mia birra, perchè mi piace, perchè adoro gustarmela e perchè in qualche modo sono abituato cosi. Una birra non ha mai ucciso nessuno, non mi altera, non mi sbronza, non mi tocca praticamente, però mi scoccia rinunciarci. In un certo senso è una forma di dipendenza, debole, non dannosa, ma comunque una piccola dipendenza. Noto che nella mia combricola siamo tutti cosi, chi ama il calice di rosso, chi di bianco, chi ogni tot si deve fare una cannetta e via dicendo. A prescindere dal sesso, maschio o femmina non cambia nulla. Non mi sto lamentando, mi va benissimo cosi, anzi più che bene
> 
> Poi ci sono le vie di mezzo. Quelli che esagerano ogni tanto con l'alcol (A chi non è mai capitato?) ma che non sono alcolizzati. Quella categoria di persone che si ubriaca spesso, ma senza farsi mai prendere troppo la mano. Idem per quelli che si fanno, che sia di acidi o di cocaina.
> ...


Posso solo dire perché io non ho fatto mai uso di alcuna sostanza. Sigarette, alcol, droghe...anche una semplice birra, sono cose che non conosco minimamente. A dire il vero intorno ai 15 anni mi iscrissi ad un club di coetanei, andai la prima sera, bevevano e fumavano come turchi. Di bere proprio non me ne calava, cosi provai una sigaretta, l'unico effetto che sentii un fastidioso giramento di testa. Continuai per una settimana a giocare con le sigarette, senza percepirne mai una possibile utilità. Dopo quella settimana avevo ne avevo già dimenticato l'esistenza.

Io penso che sia anche una questione di predisposizione, credo più mentale che fisica. Poi personalmente ho visto che molti di coloro che bevono spropositatamente, ad esempio, lo fanno per disinibirsi. Sono rimasto a bocca aperta quando per la prima volta vidi un conoscente ubriaco fradicio. E' un soggetto estremamente timido, balbettante, ad una cena di lavoro arrivò già bello che brillo, poi continuò a bere e...MIRACOLO...oh, non balbettava più per un cazzo e pareva essere uno dei più vividi e conviviali partecipanti. Cioè, un'altra persona, per uno come me che non sa neppure cosa sia l'alcol fu una vera sorpresa.

Il punto è che personalmente preferisco rimanere sempre presente a me stesso, non potrei mai concepire l'uso di certe sostanze per scopi simili. Preferisco la realtà, da un lato, dall'altro evito semplicemente quello che può nuocermi. E poi sinceramente a me l'alcol non piace nemmeno al gusto.

Ma se uno si sente felice "facendosi", e non nuoce a nessuno, per me può fare quello che gli pare. Senza condannare, al limite si condanna da se, per certi versi.


----------



## Kid (4 Settembre 2015)

Black&Blu ha detto:


> Percepisco che la maggior parte delle persone con cui ho a che fare (clienti, conoscenti, amici, sconosciuti) sono dipendenti (non per forza a livello estremamente dannoso) da una cosa o dall'altra, in molti casi pure da tutte e due le cose. Premettendo che anche l'alcol è una droga, tengo a separarla da quelle che sono le droghe classiche.
> Ci sono forme di dipendenza molto sottili, praticamente non gravemente dannose e difficilmente percettibili, che accompagnano tutti noi. Un esempio stupido? La birretta quando si esce. Io sono uno di questi, voglio sempre la mia birra, perchè mi piace, perchè adoro gustarmela e perchè in qualche modo sono abituato cosi. Una birra non ha mai ucciso nessuno, non mi altera, non mi sbronza, non mi tocca praticamente, però mi scoccia rinunciarci. In un certo senso è una forma di dipendenza, debole, non dannosa, ma comunque una piccola dipendenza. Noto che nella mia combricola siamo tutti cosi, chi ama il calice di rosso, chi di bianco, chi ogni tot si deve fare una cannetta e via dicendo. A prescindere dal sesso, maschio o femmina non cambia nulla. Non mi sto lamentando, mi va benissimo cosi, anzi più che bene
> 
> Poi ci sono le vie di mezzo. Quelli che esagerano ogni tanto con l'alcol (A chi non è mai capitato?) ma che non sono alcolizzati. Quella categoria di persone che si ubriaca spesso, ma senza farsi mai prendere troppo la mano. Idem per quelli che si fanno, che sia di acidi o di cocaina.
> ...


Fumo una canna e poi ti rispondo.


----------



## JON (4 Settembre 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Fumo una canna e poi ti rispondo.


Allora sarebbe interessante sentire una risposta prima e una dopo la cannna.


----------



## Kid (4 Settembre 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Fumo una canna e poi ti rispondo.


Ogni vizio è una condanna, ciò che ami poi t'ammazza.... fumo, nero, dama bianca, Rete 4, pasta, grappa.      cit. 

Può sembrare scemo, ma questa è una società che non limita, ma anzi incentiva all'adozione dei vizi.


----------



## JON (4 Settembre 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Ogni vizio è una condanna, ciò che ami poi t'ammazza.... fumo, nero, dama bianca, Rete 4, pasta, grappa.      cit.
> 
> *Può sembrare scemo, ma questa è una società che non limita, ma anzi incentiva all'adozione dei vizi*.


Si vede che è l'unica possibilità per risollevare il PIL che abbiamo in questo paese del tubero.


----------



## free (4 Settembre 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Ogni vizio è una condanna, ciò che ami poi t'ammazza.... fumo, nero, dama bianca, Rete 4, pasta, grappa.      cit.
> 
> Può sembrare scemo, ma questa è una società che non limita, ma anzi incentiva all'adozione dei vizi.


è la canzone di J Ax?


----------



## JON (4 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> è la canzone di J Ax?


si


----------



## Calipso (10 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Come stai?


Ciao Brunè... ehhh insomma dai bene in fase cambiamento e tu??


----------



## Calipso (10 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ciao, Calipso



Hola.. come ho detto a Brunè... in fase di cambiamento ma bene... e tu??


----------



## Fantastica (10 Settembre 2015)

Calipso ha detto:


> Hola.. come ho detto a Brunè... in fase di cambiamento ma bene... e tu??


In fase di consolidamento


----------



## Brunetta (11 Settembre 2015)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ciao Brunè... ehhh insomma dai bene in fase cambiamento e tu??


Bene grazie, davvero.


----------



## Horny (12 Settembre 2015)

Calipso ha detto:


> Chiedo scusa.. Non so se qualcuno di voi l'ha già scritto.
> 
> Ma il punto è che: alcolismo e tossicodipendenza sono malattie e quando sono attive, perchè sono malattie croniche  (così come la dipendenza da gioco), possono essere controllate dal malato ma non si è mai ex tossici ex alcolisti o giocatori. Si è tossici, alcolisti e giocatori non attivi.
> 
> ...


totalmente d'accordo su terzo e quarto capoverso.
non completamente sul secondo.
che anzi mi sembra una idea un po' superata e pericolosa se applicata
indiscriminatamente alla cura delle dipendenze.
domanda, un anoressico, ad esempio, sarà sempre un anoressico?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> totalmente d'accordo su terzo e quarto capoverso.
> non completamente sul secondo.
> che anzi mi sembra una idea un po' superata e pericolosa se applicata
> indiscriminatamente alla cura delle dipendenze.
> domanda, un anoressico, ad esempio, sarà sempre un anoressico?


Temo di sì. Nel senso che avrà sempre un rapporto conflittuale con il cibo e una visione non oggettiva del corpo.


----------



## Horny (12 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Temo di sì. Nel senso che avrà sempre un rapporto conflittuale con il cibo e una visione non oggettiva del corpo.


Sai, io francamente a questa domanda non so ancora cosa rispondere.
Però' mi è parso, a volte, che alcune terapie per le dipendenze impediscano
al malato di arrivare al nocciolo della questione.
Le  terapie comportamentali tendono ad avere il difetto di allontanarti
dallo svelare i meccanismi alla base della coazione e il trauma che li ha generati.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Sai, io francamente a questa domanda non so ancora cosa rispondere.
> Però' mi è parso, a volte, che alcune terapie per le dipendenze impediscano
> al malato di arrivare al nocciolo della questione.
> Le  terapie comportamentali tendono ad avere il difetto di allontanarti
> dallo svelare i meccanismi alla base della coazione e il trauma che li ha generati.



Se l'origine è un nodo doloroso da sciogliere meglio un terapia breve comportamentale,


----------



## Horny (13 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se l'origine è un nodo doloroso da sciogliere meglio un terapia breve comportamentale,


Perche'?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Perche'?


Perché si possono mettere in atto tante  difese per non scioglierlo mentre si può modificare un comportamento.


----------



## Horny (13 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché si possono mettere in atto tante  difese per non scioglierlo mentre si può modificare un comportamento.


Personalmente non riesco a modificare i comportamenti senza sciogliere i nodi.
mi manca la motivazione.
e non sono l'unica a cui cedono i ponti quando le radici sono morte,
non si vive solo giorno per giorno, altrimenti incolli di nuovo
le capsule e impari a masticare dall'altro lato.
magari hai solo troppa paura di togliere il dente.
quando facevo così ero infelice.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Personalmente non riesco a modificare i comportamenti senza sciogliere i nodi.
> mi manca la motivazione.
> e non sono l'unica a cui cedono i ponti quando le radici sono morte,
> non si vive solo giorno per giorno, altrimenti incolli di nuovo
> ...



Tanti preferiscono terapie brevi.


----------



## Lucrezia (13 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Personalmente non riesco a modificare i comportamenti senza sciogliere i nodi.
> mi manca la motivazione.
> e non sono l'unica a cui cedono i ponti quando le radici sono morte,
> non si vive solo giorno per giorno, altrimenti incolli di nuovo
> ...


Ciao...sicuramente dipende dalle necessità individuali. Credo che in generale,  quando un disagio interiore è troppo forte e/o pericoloso per essere ulteriormente tollerato, sia molto difficile agire subito con una terapia lunga. Nel senso che, se dici, se qua non risolvo in fretta le cose ci rimango secca, una terapia breve credo ti possa fornire la forza necessaria per poter decidere poi eventualmente se affrontare anche i nodi, oppure no. Un po il concetto con cui inizialmente gli psicofarmaci sono stati inventati: avere quel minimo di stabilità psicologica per poter essere in grado di lavorare sul problema. Oppure, uno può anche decidere che andare a fondo non gli interessa più di tanto. Io ho preso una via di mezzo, un affrontare violento e veloce di alcuni nodi radicati e profondi, i principali artefici del mio malessere,  diciamo.  Ma un percorso molto lungo non sarei riuscita ad affrontarlo. Tu quindi hai optato per questa opzione? Posso chiederti come ti sei trovata?


----------



## Black&Blu (14 Settembre 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Ogni vizio è una condanna, ciò che ami poi t'ammazza.... fumo, nero, dama bianca, Rete 4, pasta, grappa.      cit.
> 
> Può sembrare scemo, ma questa è una società che non limita, ma anzi incentiva all'adozione dei vizi.


Ok, ora che hai citato J-Ax con quell'aborto di canzone possiamo pure chiudere questa discussione.


----------



## free (14 Settembre 2015)

Black&Blu ha detto:


> Ok, ora che hai citato J-Ax con quell'aborto di canzone possiamo pure chiudere questa discussione.


il ritornello del Cile secondo me è carino


----------



## Horny (19 Settembre 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Ciao...sicuramente dipende dalle necessità individuali. Credo che in generale,  quando un disagio interiore è troppo forte e/o pericoloso per essere ulteriormente tollerato, sia molto difficile agire subito con una terapia lunga. Nel senso che, se dici, se qua non risolvo in fretta le cose ci rimango secca, una terapia breve credo ti possa fornire la forza necessaria per poter decidere poi eventualmente se affrontare anche i nodi, oppure no. Un po il concetto con cui inizialmente gli psicofarmaci sono stati inventati: avere quel minimo di stabilità psicologica per poter essere in grado di lavorare sul problema. Oppure, uno può anche decidere che andare a fondo non gli interessa più di tanto. Io ho preso una via di mezzo, un affrontare violento e veloce di alcuni nodi radicati e profondi, i principali artefici del mio malessere,  diciamo.  Ma un percorso molto lungo non sarei riuscita ad affrontarlo. Tu quindi hai optato per questa opzione? Posso chiederti come ti sei trovata?


Mi sto' analizzando a fondo e affronto i nodi dolorosi,
non so se li sciolgo, provo a cautelarmi, no sempre riesco.
non sono mai stata in analisi da qualcuno, solo psicologi
che ho mollato dopo poco.


----------

